# ZFS Status



## vertexSymphony (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi, today I'm migrating this GNU/Linux system to FreeBSD, so .. I'm facing the "Filesystem" topic ...

And ... I was wondering if Anyone knows if the ZFS implementation in 8.0 and 8.1 is mature enough to use on a day-to-day basis .. I mean, the wiki says that is not mature enough, but maybe the wiki is outdated ? any news on this ?
Any good guide to do a fresh install with zfs?

Thanks for your time !

Alex.


----------



## olav (Jun 15, 2010)

Yes ZFS is mature enough and is safer to use than for example ext4 or ntfs.
Vermaden FreeBSD installation is a good fresh guide to install FreeBSD with ZFS, you find it here http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=12082


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 15, 2010)

zfs on FreeBSD-8 is production ready
http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.0R/announce.html
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7076


----------



## phoenix (Jun 15, 2010)

I certainly hope it's ready for day-to-day usage ... I've been using it at home for close to a year now (8.0-RELEASE, then 8.0-STABLE, now 8.1-PRERELEASE).    And at work for even longer, since ZFS hit the 7.x source tree (now that was a bumpy ride).

8.0+ is definitely ready for everyone to start using ZFS.  It's just too bad the installer doesn't support pool creation.  PC-BSD 8 installer does, but I've never used it for this purpose (it also installs vanilla FreeBSD).


----------

